

A Limited Love of Liberty - barry-cotter
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB124052903980550357.html#printMode

======
barry-cotter
Summary: ACLU has turned into a partisan left wing organisation.

This is not exactly surprising, and fits Robert Conquest's Three Laws of
Politics perfectly.

1.Everyone is conservative about what he knows best. 2.Any organization not
explicitly right-wing sooner or later becomes left wing. 3.The simplest way to
explain the behavior of any bureaucratic organization is to assume that it is
controlled by a cabal of its enemies.

